# Coding a RS-4I sequential Stimulator



## medicalcoord (Apr 6, 2012)

Please note this unit is used for delivering interferential current and muscle stimulation sequentially not for Neuromuscular like the E0745.  Do you agree that the only code available for this is E1399 ?  Any opinions would be greatly appreciated !!  Thank You


----------

